# Cable through joists



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Electek inc said:


> Inspector informed us that there can be no more than 3 cables through a hole drilled in a joist or conductors must be derated.1st time I've heard of this.


He wrong, it's not more than 9 current carrying conductors. So if they are all 3 conductor cables yes, but not just any 3 cables.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Over stuffing drilled studs and top plates is a labor waster.

The one area that was routinely abused was at the top plate immediately over a semi-flush panel.

But, that's not my end of the street.

BTW, the derating calculations start from the 20A #14 or 25A #12 -- NOT from 15A #14 or 20A #12.

When you do the math, it means that even four cables pass muster.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

telsa said:


> Over stuffing drilled studs and top plates is a labor waster.
> 
> The one area that was routinely abused was at the top plate immediately over a semi-flush panel.
> 
> ...



What range of hole sizes do you usually drill? How many nm cables generally do you run through a typical hole?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The inspector is partly correct in that the code requires de-rating for 2 or more conductors in a hole however this does not affect us until we get to 9 current carrying conductor's as stated above. Now if the wires are going thru one hole then article 310.15(A)(2) will generally cover us if we have more than 9 current carrying conductor's.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

telsa said:


> BTW, the derating calculations start from the 20A #14 or 25A #12 -- NOT from 15A #14 or 20A #12.



Think you have your numbers wrong. It starts at the 90 C column which means 30 amp for #12 and 25 amps for #14


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

In my commercial work (99.9% of my work ) I drilled for MC.

So, right there we never wanted more than three cables... indeed MC does not 'like' to be pulled alongside its brother cables.

Romex ... I can easily see holes getting jammed -- at the top plate -- over a semi-flush panel.

( The normal situation hereabouts in all residential. )

I'm not a Romex racer. That's for sure.

I'm in earthquake country, so our inspectors hate to see oversized holes. 

Based upon my own home, I'd say that the local crews stayed with either 5/8" or 3/4" auger bits in all regular runs. 

You raise an interesting point. Just what is the consensus WRT boring ?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Think you have your numbers wrong. It starts at the 90 C column which means 30 amp for #12 and 25 amps for #14


If we're talking Romex -- it's listed as a 60 C conductor or perhaps 75 C conductor. ( old versus new )

I've never seen an inspector ignore the temp rating on the Romex sheath.

I used the worst case -- to illustrate that the de-rating is only a factor -- usually -- right over the final homerun top plate plunge.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The wire itself is rated 90C and the jacket is rated 90C however the NEC says we cannot use NM cable above the 60C rating but we can de-rate from the 90C


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Maybe things have REALLY changed.

My Romex has no UL ratings on the individual conductors.

The only rating is on the sheath.


----------



## Electek inc (Mar 11, 2016)

The hole is like 3/4 in. but the inspector said it doesn't matter how big the hole is
These are running across the basement ceiling


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Electek inc said:


> The hole is like 3/4 in. but the inspector said it doesn't matter how big the hole is
> These are running across the basement ceiling



Did he have one hand out to the side palm up by any chance ? :jester:


----------



## Electek inc (Mar 11, 2016)

No, he is local city inspector and always has to find something. He dinged us once for fastening boxes with drywall screws.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

telsa said:


> Maybe things have REALLY changed.
> 
> My Romex has no UL ratings on the individual conductors.
> 
> The only rating is on the sheath.


The conductors are not marked however this art. requires the manufacturers to use 90C wiring



> 334.112 Insulation. The insulated power conductors shall
> be one of the types listed in Table 310.104(A) that are
> suitable for branch-circuit wiring or one that is identified
> for use in these cables. Conductor insulation shall be rated
> at 90°C (194°F).


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I got dinged for that in '75. Bundling they called then.

Since then a 3/4 hole, 3 #2/14s, 2 #14/3s, 1 #8/3 and the worst 1 #10/3 (hate 10 solid).


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Since this tread is discussing drilling holes and pulling Romex/NM Cable, how do you guys keep the cable from twisting when pulling it?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If the hole is filled with caulk then the provisions of 310.15(A)(2) would not apply 




> Where more than two NM cables containing two or
> more current-carrying conductors are installed, without
> maintaining spacing between the cables, through the same
> opening in wood framing that is to be sealed with thermal
> ...






> (2) Selection of Ampacity. Where more than one ampacity
> applies for a given circuit length, the lowest value shall be
> used.
> Exception: Where two different ampacities apply to adjacent
> ...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Roger123 said:


> Since this tread is discussing drilling holes and pulling Romex/NM Cable, how do you guys keep the cable from twisting when pulling it?


Use a wire reel or walk it out while unrolling it.


----------



## Sparky48 (Dec 21, 2014)

I was dinged for so called bundling of cables thru joists as well. I usually use a 7/8 or 1" ship auger and have maybe 4 cables thru each hole. I stood back and looked very puzzled. Generally you are going thru 1-1/2" and sometimes a thicker structure if the joists are together but then hey, what about the 16" of free air once they pass thru. ????? Seems like a big over kill to me but he was the governing rule. So pulled the cable out and re-ran. 
THEN we started using a product by Arlington Industries. Cable Way Support systems and if you look at the fill chart of this raceway with different size of cable it just raises a big question as to WHY they allow this where the cables are virtually laying on top of one another, NO holes in the duct for ventilation and NO red tag as to bundling. ????? I would think if something is going to get warm and really need derating then here's the installation to question. I'm confused but keep my mouth shut and just used it. It's really handy stuff to use on large resi jobs as far as running anything in the basement. JMHO


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Electek inc said:


> The hole is like 3/4 in. but the inspector said it doesn't matter how big the hole is
> These are running across the basement ceiling


Hole size is not important and the first time you get that ding it's a head scratcher. Mine was 5 cables through a 4 in hole. But I learn fast.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

telsa said:


> In my commercial work (99.9% of my work ) I drilled for MC.
> 
> So, right there we never wanted more than three cables... indeed MC does not 'like' to be pulled alongside its brother cables.
> 
> ...


De- rating for mc cable begins at 20 cables not three


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Roger123 said:


> Since this tread is discussing drilling holes and pulling Romex/NM Cable, how do you guys keep the cable from twisting when pulling it?


I use 1,000' reels on new construction and 250' rolls on small work


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

My boss thinks I'm nuts for wanting to use the 1000' rolls, how do you guys port it around the jobsite?

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Anathera said:


> My boss thinks I'm nuts for wanting to use the 1000' rolls, how do you guys port it around the jobsite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


Helper or apprentice!:thumbsup:


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Haha and usually 2 ppl with at least 1 1/4" emt stubbed through (bender in a pinch). Its a PITA solo, fully loaded.. trust me.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

I have two electrical helpers that would fit the bill nicely but I am guessing he doesn't want me to break them since they cap out at 29 hrs a week. Is the convenience worth the hassel? What are some perks? 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Anathera said:


> My boss thinks I'm nuts for wanting to use the 1000' rolls, how do you guys port it around the jobsite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


Hand truck.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

my old body to the point of hanging it between two studs on 16p nails. unless its its like 500' away. then i have to take a break!


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Anathera said:


> My boss thinks I'm nuts for wanting to use the 1000' rolls, how do you guys port it around the jobsite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


I use an A-frame and bar set up. Pick it up and move it. 
I also pull feeds first which lightens the load.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Anathera said:


> My boss thinks I'm nuts for wanting to use the 1000' rolls, how do you guys port it around the jobsite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


Old wheelchair, took seat off and use armrests to hold pipe thru spool, I wheel it into each room as I go


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

readydave8 said:


> Old wheelchair, took seat off and use armrests to hold pipe thru spool, I wheel it into each room as I go


The other classic and favorite -- shopping carts.

They even mate into each other for long distance transport -- job to job.

You can make them even better by mating a strong handle to their front so that they can be ported around rough terrain by two fellas.

For, when the time comes, the hardscape is never yet even begun.

This handle is attached by eye-bolts to a nice piece of round stock maple or some such.

You open the eye-bolts a tad to get them around the steel frame of the cart's front... and then squeeze them back closed.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I always use a couple of greenlee cable spool jacks. I got about a dozen of em some small some large. I like the mobility idea though. Maybe I will put some castors on plywood for a couple of bases and try that.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I use a modifed hand carts to hanle the 1000 foott spools ..
I keep 2 of them especally alot of long runs that worth to have itt..

The smaller 250 / 500 foot spools i do use them in short runs..


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> De- rating for mc cable begins at 20 cables not three


Huh ??

Hey Mac...
Where in the code book say that you derate 20 MC's ??


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

I think he's got 310.15(B)4 & 5 twisted up a bit


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

1000' reels i throw on my shoulder and lug them. Hang them with some 16 pennies and a piece of pipe or a lenght of romex going through the hole in the reel and staple this piss out of the tails. The $40 domething greenlee cable unspooler works great too for 250's.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

itsunclebill said:


> I think he's got 310.15(B)4 & 5 twisted up a bit


No, I was replying to another poster who was saying to derate mc cables when more than 9 conductors were pulled into one hole. Look at the post I quoted.

Just re-read tesla's post, he actually didn't say that. Perhaps I was confused, or perhaps I was just pointing out there would be no limitation to how many mc cables can be pulled thru a drilled hole in joist until you exceed 20 cables. Who knows.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> No, I was replying to another poster who was saying to derate mc cables when more than 9 conductors were pulled into one hole. Look at the post I quoted.
> 
> Just re-read tesla's post, he actually didn't say that. Perhaps I was confused, or perhaps I was just pointing out there would be no limitation to how many mc cables can be pulled thru a drilled hole in* joist until you exceed 20 cables*. Who knows.


20 cables or 20 current carrying conductor's?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> 20 cables or 20 current carrying conductor's?



Frankly I would have to look it up to be honest about it all.......


which is what I automatically do every time I step out of my comfort zone anyway. It's twenty something or other for mc is all I know........


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

310.15) (B) in there scroll down to ac and mc cables. *20 conductors*.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

What does 'MC cable without an overall outer jacket' mean?



> _Exception No. 5: Adjustment factors shall not apply to
> Type AC cable or to Type MC cable without an overall
> outer jacket under the following conditions:_


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Anathera said:


> I have two electrical helpers that would fit the bill nicely but I am guessing he doesn't want me to break them since they cap out at 29 hrs a week. Is the convenience worth the hassel? What are some perks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


1000' reels at the start of construction offer the convenience of setup.. pulling from one general location. While going in tight spots 250' are more manageable. (I come from the days we tie off and walk out to flatten).


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

Barjack said:


> What does 'MC cable without an overall outer jacket' mean?


There is MC that has a PVC jacket outside the armor that's listed for direct burial and concrete embedment. It's used in parking garages a lot for the lighting. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## west shore electric (Sep 30, 2015)

Derating not needed if under 24 inches....it's in 310.15 (b)(3)


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

One of these days I'm going to install a raceway composed entirely of 24" nipples and minimum size boxes, packed absolutely full. I'll do an entire hallway.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## west shore electric (Sep 30, 2015)

Jarp Habib said:


> One of these days I'm going to install a raceway composed entirely of 24" nipples and minimum size boxes, packed absolutely full. I'll do an entire hallway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Thought the original question was about how many romex through a 1½ inch framing member, nothing about pipe fill. If I'm running romex through a 25 inch beam I'm derating that bad boy :thumbup: sarcasm


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

west shore electric said:


> Derating not needed if under 24 inches....it's in 310.15 (b)(3)


Not true in certain scenarios And the 24 inch rule is listed in 310.15(B)(2)(a) Ambient Temperature Correction not the one you listed
The OP listed Romex so...........
334.80 AMPACITY states the following
Where more than 2 NM cables containing 2 or more current carrying conductors are installed, without maintaining spacing between the cables, through the same opening in wood framing that is to be sealed with thermal insulation, caulk or sealing foam, the allowable ampacity of each conductor shall be adjusted in accordance with Table 310.15(B)(3)(a) and the provisions of 310.15(A)(2), Exception, SHALL NOT APPLY


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

Electek inc said:


> Inspector informed us that there can be no more than 3 cables through a hole drilled in a joist or conductors must be derated.1st time I've heard of this.



He is right BUT ONLY if the holes are going to be or need to be sealed with thermal insulation, caulk or foam OR in a wall with thermal insulation as stated in 334.80 

If you are simply drilling joists in a horizontal run that do not need to be sealed or in a wall with no thermal insulation then this inspector is reading the rule wrong because the exceptions listed in 310.15(B)(2)(a) Ambient Temperature Correction still apply


----------



## west shore electric (Sep 30, 2015)

bobbarker said:


> Not true in certain scenarios And the 24 inch rule is listed in 310.15(B)(2)(a) Ambient Temperature Correction not the one you listed
> The OP listed Romex so...........
> 334.80 AMPACITY states the following
> Where more than 2 NM cables containing 2 or more current carrying conductors are installed, without maintaining spacing between the cables, through the same opening in wood framing that is to be sealed with thermal insulation, caulk or sealing foam, the allowable ampacity of each conductor shall be adjusted in accordance with Table 310.15(B)(3)(a) and the provisions of 310.15(A)(2), Exception, SHALL NOT APPLY


Oops I'm wrong. Thanks for the correction. But the 24 inch rule is in 315(b)(3)


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

west shore electric said:


> Oops I'm wrong. Thanks for the correction. But the 24 inch rule is in 315(b)(3)



Correct on your part, The table above is what i listed. Together we are right


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> *334.80>*
> Where more than two NM cables containing two or
> more current-carrying conductors are installed, without
> maintaining spacing betwecn the cables, through the same
> ...


I'm reading the 10% rule is the only non applicable code for 338.40

Otherwise, it would seem i can stuff 23" of NM in foam, firecaulk ,and/or anything else as we would normally w/o worry here.

The conundrum here is that some claim that 338.40 is specifically requiring Table 310.15(B)(3)(a), in the sense of '*Table only'*, and not the article that backs it up

What say the flock?

~CS~


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

Article 310 is for conductors in general. Through reference Article 310.10 allows Chapter 3 wiring methods using conductors described in 310.104.

NM cable construction under 334.12 requires one of the conductor types listed in 310.104.

So 23 inches is good and 24 inches or more of NM "bundled" is subject to derating per 310.15(B)


----------



## bigbossd (Jun 29, 2016)

*romex through bored holes*

What if you were 1 1/2" chase nipple through the top plate, then run a bunch of romex through there (Not to exceed 60% fill), then code would allow it. So what's the difference if its a hole bored through a 2x4? Many inspectors misinterpret 334.80. The difference is if they are required to have draft or firestopping around them, then yes, derating would apply.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> I'm reading the 10% rule is the only non applicable code for 338.40
> 
> Otherwise, it would seem i can stuff 23" of NM in foam, firecaulk ,and/or anything else as we would normally w/o worry here.
> 
> ...


334.80 specifically says the exception that allows the 10% rule does not apply however as you state se cable may use the exception.

This means that more than 2 cables thru a hole that has fire caulk must be de-rated however it would hurt you until 9 current carrying conductor's is exceeded.



> Where more than two NM cables containing two or
> more current-carrying conductors are installed, without
> maintaining spacing between the cables, through the same
> opening in wood framing that is to be sealed with thermal
> ...


----------



## Electrozappo (Apr 8, 2014)

Jarp Habib said:


> There is MC that has a PVC jacket outside the armor that's listed for direct burial and concrete embedment. It's used in parking garages a lot for the lighting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk




Waste of money and labor. 
Prefab smurf with wire and connect with snap in connectors, wrap a layer of tape tie to a couple rebar if allowed and you're done. 
Doing the make up before the pour can save on labor too as long as the guys understand they need to make everything accessible to the bottom of the box otherwise it'll take along time to undo and redo when troubleshooting. 
And make sure you redline man!
For the love o Pete as built the crap out of the deck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

bobbarker said:


> He is right BUT ONLY if the holes are going to be or need to be sealed with thermal insulation, caulk or foam OR in a wall with thermal insulation as stated in 334.80
> 
> If you are simply drilling joists in a horizontal run that do not need to be sealed or in a wall with no thermal insulation then this inspector is reading the rule wrong because the exceptions listed in 310.15(B)(2)(a) Ambient Temperature Correction still apply


Sorry to drag up an old topic, but how do you determine what will get insulated in new residential these days? 

I'm wiring a new custom slab on grade 3 story house in a CO ski town. HO is GC'ing the job and is pretty clueless on the building process. 

I'm betting that there will be insulation in the 2nd and 3rd floors(hydronically heated) and exterior walls. 

Is it common for folks to insulate between say a bedroom a bathroom sharing interior walls?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zoltan said:


> Sorry to drag up an old topic, but how do you determine what will get insulated in new residential these days?
> 
> I'm wiring a new custom slab on grade 3 story house in a CO ski town. HO is GC'ing the job and is pretty clueless on the building process.
> 
> ...


In many custom homes they use that dense insulation made from denim in interior bathroom and bedroom walls for sound deadening only.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

zoltan said:


> Sorry to drag up an old topic, but how do you determine what will get insulated in new residential these days?
> 
> I'm wiring a new custom slab on grade 3 story house in a CO ski town. HO is GC'ing the job and is pretty clueless on the building process.
> 
> ...


Around here at least it’s common to insulate the walls of bathrooms and laundry rooms for noise suppression. Mostly what happens is the small pieces off the ends of the rolls (fiberglass) are saved and used for this. Waste not want not.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

I found this Calc Example in the 2020 NEC Handbook, page 331. It sheds some light on Dennis's post RE 334.80.


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

Typically, romex you should use 7/8" holes, no more than 3 in a hole >.< Obviously usage of bigger wires you'll reduce wire count because of size. I never drill 1" holes unless its specific also you can run single 6-3 AL or CU in a 7/8 hole. Romex, is rated to be in insulated areas. Yes i still on occasion roll out, although I do set up 4 stud spinners, and witch hats. 1000' rolls are great but most of the time, you're fighting for space while tripping on extension cords from other trades, plumbing & hvac materials. Its been a while since I've had the luxury to do that. As for builders, you just get used to how they are 'foaming' as per your drilled holes & boxes. Also I typically write ' DO NOT FILL WITH FOAM ' in AREAS I know I will be getting into to pull wire out for trim purposes. That foam will screw you lol. I always drill 1 extra hole for myself on top & bottom plate drilling. If they fill that i dont care, bein in the lid gives insurance knowing I've got a spare. Just like placing an extra pipe at different locations on commercial above spec'd prints for YOUR ease of access, including underground locations.

As per your slab on grade 3 story. Communication. That makes life easy. Hvac and plumbing will be there too, so working with them will make life easier. Watch framing on every level.
I got to a point where I was selling future tv adaptations for camera install so I would install 1-1/2" smurf in an agreed upon area after final, so it would make AV easier install for myself < future work. Keep it up budday! I love hearing about other people doing our work! 😉


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

there just isnt an issue jamming the holes full until its got thermal insulation.


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

FaultCurrent said:


> Article 310 is for conductors in general. Through reference Article 310.10 allows Chapter 3 wiring methods using conductors described in 310.104.
> 
> NM cable construction under 334.12 requires one of the conductor types listed in 310.104.
> 
> So 23 inches is good and 24 inches or more of NM "bundled" is subject to derating per 310.15(B)


Why would anyone ever bundle NM? I've never been able to understand that. There are so many tools to make that an obsolete act. My philosophy is Noobs will forever be behind stapling stack its in until they get it. Literally plain laziness. Gahhh 🥲


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

taglicious said:


> Why would anyone ever bundle NM? I've never been able to understand that. There are so many tools to make that an obsolete act. My philosophy is Noobs will forever be behind stapling stack its in until they get it. Literally plain laziness. Gahhh 🥲


takes alot for it to be bundled


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

Electek inc said:


> Inspector informed us that there can be no more than 3 cables through a hole drilled in a joist or conductors must be derated.1st time I've heard of this.


ok derate from 90deg and you'll find you can have more.

He's Ahole!


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

backstay said:


> Hole size is not important 🤭and the first time you get that ding it's a head scratcher. 😶‍🌫Mine was 5 cables through a 4 in hole.😱 But I learn fast.🤔


Lmao


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

Majewski said:


> takes alot for it to be bundled


You bundle in a blanket. 
I would argue the derate point that's crazy.
But i wouldn't allow 4 in a hole either. 
4 begets more and it becomes a bad habit.


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

There'll be a test later on how you switch and power 2 4ways with 2 separate circuits in the same box.


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

Electek inc said:


> The hole is like 3/4 in. but the inspector said it doesn't matter how big the hole is
> These are running across the basement ceiling


Lol i overlooked this post. You might get 2 14-2 in a 3/4 hole. Still smaller than 7/8. What type of joists are you drilling through? That would make the difference on the 'derate' observation. Because of the heat distribution or lack there of on the 'joists vs tgi' His terminology is whack. Whats his 'official explanation'?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

taglicious said:


> Lol i overlooked this post. You might get 2 14-2 in a 3/4 hole. Still smaller than 7/8. What type of joists are you drilling through? That would make the difference on the 'derate' observation. Because of the heat distribution or lack there of on the 'joists vs tgi' His terminology is whack. Whats his 'official explanation'?


i can prolly fit 19 in a 1in hole lol


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

Majewski said:


> i can prolly fit 19 in a 1in hole lol


I've done that...
But she called the police, 
then her parents set up a venue thinking i would marry her. 
when i said no, her mom asked me to do the same to her. I did while her husband watched.
Then the police asked me to sign autographs. It was a busy weekend.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I try to keep things simple. Forget all those silly derating codes, do this:

3/4 auger bits
No more than 2 wires per hole (#12 and #14)
Fire caulk (foam) all holes in the top plate, bottom plate, exterior penetrations, and interior wall-to-exterior wall.

This should keep you out of trouble.


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

MHElectric said:


> I try to keep things simple. Forget all those silly derating codes, do this:
> 
> 3/4 auger bits
> No more than 2 wires per hole (#12 and #14)
> ...


I've seen that. I guess at least if you put fire caulk in your holes, they wont mess with them😉


----------

